# Lime AMF WEDGE DETAILED



## NickM (May 12, 2018)

Got her all cleaned up. All original lime AMF Wedge The Fast One.  I’m a schwinn Guy, so trying to fine tune this thing just ain’t gonna happen. I got a few minor things I’m gonna tweak, out some green sparkle handlebar tape and she’s done.  Seat is a lot nicer than I expected, actually the whole bike is.  Such a cool looking bike but nothing compares to schwinn quality IMO

Couple minor things got damaged during shipping, which I temporarily fixed.  I’ll wait it out and find some nice replacement parts


----------



## jrcarz (May 12, 2018)

Wow, really nice love the color.


----------



## madsapper (May 12, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## rfeagleye (May 14, 2018)

That is AWESOME! Very cool bike!


----------



## Jaxon (May 15, 2018)

Nice detail job on the bike.


----------



## NickM (May 16, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Wingslover (May 18, 2018)

Those funky tube crosses are outstanding!


----------

